# when can I sex red cherry shrimp?



## JNB (Feb 27, 2011)

How soon can I sex a red cherry shrimp? I want about 10 shrimp, but don't want to breed them. I thought I could by 20 and remove the males. If I order some from here or Aquabid they will be small. Do they need to be large before I can tell what sex they are?


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Female: they are larger than the males, have more convex abdomen than a male, larger head, shorter nose, darker red color, have a yellow or green "saddle" between their head and body


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

Great description. What substrate is that?


----------



## JNB (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help with the differences between males and females! Do you know how old/big they need to be before I can sex them?


----------

